# kernel 3.3.4 -> 3.4 issues

## Mgiese

hi there,

where as 3.3.4 worked flawlessly i am having big difficulties to find the proper setup for 3.4

the main problem seems to be sysfs, udev or something like that. after the first restart into 3.4 i noticed a lot of error messages during system start. 

sysfs can not start, as well as udev

/proc and /dev can not be mounted ect

i checked filesystem problems, reiser is working and my sda3 root device is also writeable, swap partition works, and sda1 (ext2) can also be mounted

i can not compile the current ati-drivers, which work with 3.3.4, and the old fglrx modules starts the server but keyboard and mouse are unavailable (although i recompiled xf86-input-mouse,keyboard and evdev). at a guess i did say the x11 and ati-driver problems are related to the errors at system start.

any hints on this one are very appreciated

----------

## BillWho

Mgiese,

 *Quote:*   

> i can not compile the current ati-drivers

 

That happened to me too. The ati drivers were also blocking xorg-server for a long time so I just decided to migrate to the radeon driver.

I added my two cents here a couple of days ago  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413569

I also discovered that support is being dropped for some ati cards - mine is included 

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70500-AMD-To-Drop-Radeon-HD-2000-3000-4000-Catalyst-Support

 *Quote:*   

> sysfs can not start, as well as udev

 

How long has it been since you did an upgrade   :Question:  Did you make the CONFIG_TMPFS change required for the updated udev   :Question: 

Did you run etc-update   :Question: 

----------

## moben

possible fix for the ati-drivers - works for me!

http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/gentoo-user-ati-drivers-12-3-kernel-3-4-help-207135342.html

----------

## duryodhana

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> hi there,
> 
> where as 3.3.4 worked flawlessly i am having big difficulties to find the proper setup for 3.4
> 
> the main problem seems to be sysfs, udev or something like that. after the first restart into 3.4 i noticed a lot of error messages during system start. 
> ...

 

I'm having the same problems here with kernel-3.4.0. This makes the systen unusable. Back to 3.3.5 and all work flawlessly.

I have nvidia graphics card so I can't comment.

I have a M/B with Z68 intel chipset if that helps.

I believe that 3.4.0 was released without adequate testing.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  Did you make the CONFIG_TMPFS change required for the updated udev  
> 
> 

 

you mean CONFIG_DEVTMPFS? (and i would suggest CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT enabled as well)

that was my first thought on this one, too.

EDIT: nevermind, disregard. Reading later posts in this thread, indeed you *did* mean CONFIG_TMPFS

How does that even get disabled? Checking my kernel configs clear back to 2009/2.6.30 this has been enabled

```

$ head -n4 latitude.config 

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.30-gentoo-r5

# Mon Aug 17 19:15:26 2009

$ grep TMPFS latitude.config 

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

```

----------

## duryodhana

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *BillWho wrote:*    Did you make the CONFIG_TMPFS change required for the updated udev  
> 
>  
> 
> you mean CONFIG_DEVTMPFS? (and i would suggest CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT enabled as well)
> ...

 

I have enabled them as I did with the 3.3.5 kernel but no luck. I tried two times: One with CONFIG_DEVTMPFS enabled only, no luck. Two with both CONFIG_DEVTMPFS and CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT enabled, no luck again.

----------

## toralf

3.4 works fine here at a stable x86 with these kernel settings :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep -e CONFIG_TMPFS -e CONFIG_AUDIT /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

```

----------

## Mgiese

hi there, the systemstart is fixed now after putting this into kernel config :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep -e CONFIG_TMPFS -e CONFIG_AUDIT /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y 
```

```
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT
```

mouse and keyboard work as well now but ati-drivers gives me headaches... i tried it with 12.4 and 12.2

thats the 12.2 error 

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'kasInitExecutionLevels':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4184:5: error: 'cpu_possible_map' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4184:5: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4184:5: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.4.0-gentoo'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2
```

which seams to be pretty much the same as the 12.4 error 

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'kasInitExecutionLevels':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4157:5: error: 'cpu_possible_map' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4157:5: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4157:5: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.4.0-gentoo'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2
```

any suggestion on this one?? too sad there are no other drivers available...

BTW : i run amd64 multilib with an integrated ati 4200 hd

----------

## toralf

http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=495 ?

----------

## Mgiese

 *toralf wrote:*   

> http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=495 ?

 

ok some information, but notting about how to fix this  :Very Happy:  and this bug has not been fixed although published on may 1st  :Sad: 

i dont want to move back to 3.3.4, everything runs with 3.4 except for the graphics.

----------

## duryodhana

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> hi there, the systemstart is fixed now after putting this into kernel config :
> 
> ```
> tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep -e CONFIG_TMPFS -e CONFIG_AUDIT /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 

Thank you! That solved the problem here. I had CONFIG_TMPFS disabled.  :Embarassed: Last edited by duryodhana on Sat May 26, 2012 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

 *toralf wrote:*   

> 3.4 works fine here at a stable x86 

 I'm reverting my opinion - spurious segfaults with chroot, bash & co - going back to 3.3.7

/Updateradix tree was broken - fixed in 3.4.2, which works fine now/UpdateLast edited by toralf on Mon Jun 11, 2012 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tom3q

I've made a little patch that makes fglrx work with Linux 3.4. It isn't widely tested and might not work on systems other than x86_64 with the new x32 ABI disabled.

http://pastebin.com/5aERc48H

The second part is a hack that relies on the per cpu old_rsp variable being unused by userspace alloc when x32 ABI isn't enabled.

----------

## Mgiese

 *tom3q wrote:*   

> I've made a little patch that makes fglrx work with Linux 3.4. It isn't widely tested and might not work on systems other than x86_64 with the new x32 ABI disabled.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/5aERc48H
> 
> The second part is a hack that relies on the per cpu old_rsp variable being unused by userspace alloc when x32 ABI isn't enabled.

 

thanks for your effort, but i will stick to 3.3.4 for a while longer. i hope that either amd got this fixed or a new kernel version appears ...

----------

## BillWho

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *BillWho wrote:*    Did you make the CONFIG_TMPFS change required for the updated udev  
> 
>  
> 
> you mean CONFIG_DEVTMPFS? (and i would suggest CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT enabled as well)
> ...

 

I believe you are correct here - it was my mistake   :Embarassed:  I was referring to the change required for udev which is CONFIG_DEVTMPFS - not CONFIG_TMPFS.

Thanks for correcting my mishap   :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I believe you are correct here - it was my mistake   I was referring to the change required for udev which is CONFIG_DEVTMPFS - not CONFIG_TMPFS.
> 
> Thanks for correcting my mishap  

 

we're both confused, then, apparently people had CONFIG_TMPFS removed from their kernel config  :Laughing: 

(and some other bits, like AUDITSYSCALL)

----------

## carlosalvatore

 *tom3q wrote:*   

> I've made a little patch that makes fglrx work with Linux 3.4. It isn't widely tested and might not work on systems other than x86_64 with the new x32 ABI disabled.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/5aERc48H
> 
> The second part is a hack that relies on the per cpu old_rsp variable being unused by userspace alloc when x32 ABI isn't enabled.

 

The patch works for me. Thank you.

----------

